# I need a recipe



## Ina (May 30, 2014)

Does anyone out there know of a recipe for ice cream that uses honey instead of sugar? :dunno:


----------



## Kaya (May 30, 2014)

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ted-allen/vanilla-ice-cream-with-honey-recipe.html

Google is your friend. nthego:


----------



## Ina (May 30, 2014)

Thanks Kaya, I going to check out Craigs List to see if I can come up with a source of unprocssed honey.


----------



## Kaya (May 30, 2014)

Good stuff, unprocessed honey. 

Have you ever tried manuka honey? I hear it is DA BOMB of honeys.


----------



## Kaya (May 30, 2014)

Also, if you have a farmers market, they will know all the local beekeepers in your area if you don't find anything on CL.


----------



## Ruth (May 30, 2014)

If you're trying to avoid sugar, think of this:

Milk has a lot of natural sugar. Honey is natural sugar.

Why not use non-fat plain yogurt and stevia (a natural sweetener), add some plain cocoa and have frozen chocolate yogurt instead?

I use 1 cup of plain, non-fat, unsweetened yogurt (Dannon), stevia to taste, and 2 tablespoons plain cocoa. Place in the freezer for 15 - 30 minutes - and enjoy!


----------



## Ina (May 30, 2014)

Thanks Kaya, We do have a Hugh farmer's market. I'll check them out. :wave:


----------



## Kaya (May 30, 2014)

Ruth, Stevia is bad stuff. I'd rather have real sugar then that stuff. Google it. You'll see.

And yes, honey is like sugar but it's better for you. I want some Manuka honey, myself, but it is too expensive for me. Maybe one day I can get some. I get my honey from a guy down the street. He has jars of unprocessed honey on a table out front and a money lock box. Drop the bills in, walk away with a jar. Small town, so he has never been ripped off with someone taking a jar and not paying.


----------



## Kaya (May 30, 2014)

http://www.manukaonline.com/


----------



## Ina (Jun 12, 2014)

Ruth said:


> If you're trying to avoid sugar, think of this:
> 
> Milk has a lot of natural sugar. Honey is natural sugar.
> 
> ...




Ruth, I'm going to try you yogurt and stevia recipe. Thank you. I been getting stevia online for about 10 years. It is much cheaper than in the grocery stores.


----------



## Harley (Jun 12, 2014)

Ruth said:


> If you're trying to avoid sugar, think of this:
> 
> Milk has a lot of natural sugar. Honey is natural sugar.
> 
> ...




That sounds good..


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 12, 2014)

*Banana ice cream recipe*

Ina, I saw this recipe posted on my Facebook page, and it does look like it would be both healthy, plus incredibly easy to do.
Even better, it doesn't need an expensive ice cream maker to do it, you can use your blender or food processor to make this.
It is basically just frozen banana slices, blended up until they are creamy; but it also looks like you could add other flavors into it, like strawberry or even peaches. 

I buy my bananas when they are on closeout at Kroger, we eat the freshest ones, and the ripe ones, I slice up and put in the freezer to use for my smoothies. I also freeze berries when I find those on sale, and the frozen fruit makes the smoothies nice and cold without needing to add any ice.

http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-creamy-ice-cream-w-93414


----------



## Ina (Jun 12, 2014)

HFL, It does look good, and I'll try it for Father's Day. Michael wants my meatloaf with mixed veggies mixed in the meatloaf, along with macaroni and cheese. Your recipe will make a great desert.:thankyou:


----------

